# Expensive Lingerie



## GreekChick (May 16, 2007)

First and foremost, if you wan't to be mesmerised, go here:
www.agentprovocateur.com

I was wondering if anyone can tell me if it's worth paying alot of money for lingerie when I can go to Victoria's Secret and pay much less?
I'm always passing by lingerie shops that have an expensive "Agent Provocateur" vibe, and I'm always so tempted to go in, and look around, even though my wallet cannot afford a 150$ bra. But I can't seem to get it out of my system, the lingerie is GORGEOUS!!!! We're talking french laced bras, silk corsets, garters, hoisery...It's all so beautiful. 
What effect does gorgeous, expensive lingerie have on a woman? Is it because it's one of a kind, top quality pieces that cannot compare to the commercial chain-like bras sold at Victoria's Secret or other low cost lingerie stores? I'm extremely curious because lingerie is hidden, so why pay so much? Is it the feel? It's not like men can tell the difference right?
My coworker admitted to shelling out 900$ for a bra. Wow. 
But you should have seen it though. It looked like second skin on her, as if the laced flowers were glued to her chest. It was a stunning black and red ensemble.
Do you buy expensive lingerie, and if so, why?


----------



## Raerae (May 17, 2007)

I've said it before, women should stop wearing underwear, and wear more lingerie.

I'd love to spend more money on pretty bra'a and panties.  There is something about making yourself feel sexy that only "sexy lingerie" can do.  It doesn't have to be about even having anyone see it other than yourself.  But the fact that you know it's there, can make all the difference.

We all have it, our personal favorite pair of panties that makes us feel really hot when we see ourselves wearing them in the mirror.  The pair that you make sure your wearing when you have that hot outfit to wear.  Or when your just feeling sexy, even though your just going to work that day.

I kinda wish hose would come back into style.  Thighhigh's and garters with a skirt is so hot, but right now with the current trends are, the only people wearing hose are hookers lol...


----------



## StephyT (May 17, 2007)

I don't buy "expensive" stuff, its bought for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  No seriously, my biggest problem is bra's.  I'm a 36 to 38DD and can rarely find anything that doesn't look like "a grandma bra" in most stores.  My favorite bra was ordered from Fredericks of Hollywood and cost around 40$.  I  don't think I'd ever be willing to pay much more than that for a bra unless I was in a higher income bracket.  A good bra is worth the money, though.


----------



## amoona (May 17, 2007)

I love cute bras and panties and lingerie but honestly - Agent Provocateur is uber expensive. You can get hot lingerie at Victoria's Secret or Fredrick's of Hollywood and stuff that's much cheaper. Plus if you actually go into an AP store you're less impressed. We have one in San Francisco and I've also went to the one in Vegas a few times and I'm never overly impressed in person. It's cute but not THAT cute.


----------



## munchkinhead (May 20, 2007)

wen agent provocuteur 1st hit the stores in the uk it was not as expensive as it is today. if i were you i would wait for the sales like i did and brought a bra for £25 which sooo cheap however i have fallen out of their style as its a lot more kooky rather than sexy like La Perla. 
But do buy at least one item, as am a killer for their cute bags!!!


----------



## user79 (May 21, 2007)

Personally, I don't think it's worth it. The stuff is nice, but there's a way to get the job done with less expensive stuff. I doubt a man can really tell the difference between a $120 bra and $40 one.


----------



## Juneplum (May 21, 2007)

^true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 however 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oooh AP! love their stuff! dh does too


----------



## GreekChick (May 22, 2007)

I agree as well, but wouldn't one argue that pretty lingerie, man or no man, can act as a confidence booster? There's something about wearing gorgeous bras and matching panties that exudes an "aura" if you will. I wouldn't spend 150$ because as you said, 40$ bras get the job done. It would be for myself though, for my knowing, like a great, expensive pair of shoes for example...The Manolos of lingerie


----------



## Raerae (May 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Personally, I don't think it's worth it. The stuff is nice, but there's a way to get the job done with less expensive stuff. I doubt a man can really tell the difference between a $120 bra and $40 one._

 
It's not about the man =p

Thats what I mean.  Lingerie isn't about, putting it on for him, so he can take it off.  Or dressing up for him when he gets home, wearing nothing but a babydoll, a thong, and your heels...  It should be about feeling sexy for yourself.  It's not like you have to buy a 1-200 dollar bra for everyday wear.  But it's like a guilty pleasure.  I dunno, it's like wrapping your body in luxury.  Sure you can use it for the above, but it doesn't have to be the only reason.

Not to mention, I know I'm not the only one here who is bra/panty conchious when something happens unexpected.  I'd rather escuse myself to take off a pair of silly panties (you know the kind, like 6 for $20.00 and they come with all sorts of silly designs, cuts and colors LOL) than show him the boyshorts that are bright yellow edged in pink lace with a cat paw on the butt and "PAWS OFF!!!" that I'm wearing under my skirt.  I love silly panties lol.  But thats something I'd rather him see later, then right there LOL!


----------



## Dollheart (May 23, 2007)

ooft its not just about wearing it, the asthetics of agent provocateur lingerie are just so gorgeous when compared to regular priced bras and whatnot.
The quality of the lace and design, how they shape the body, are the difference between a visually pleasing photograph and a finely worked masterpiece in oil painting >_< lol excuse the over the top love of a.p!!!

i adore all lingerie and cant afford agent p usually but it is so worth it. 

xlaniex


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 23, 2007)

I get my lingerie off of figleaves.com. I'm broke and I wear a 32D, so I'm stuck with either buying stuff from there or places like Filene's Basement.

I am concerned about beauty when it comes to lingerie. I have gorgeous bras and underwear (I hate the word panties, for some reason) that I've purchased for low prices and look great on me. AP is nice stuff, but it isn't worth it to me when I can buy something that's gorgeous for a fraction of the cost. I don't care if the bra is $20 or $200, as long as it looks and feels like a dream.


----------



## thestarsfall (May 28, 2007)

I think it would be nice to own at least one matching set of really high-end lingerie.  

However, I would most likely want to acquire that sort of lingerie as gifts rather than me actually having to pay...

unless of course my boyfriend suddenly becomes famous and gets rich....(he said then he will pay for me to have custom fit bras cuz I cannot for the life of me find a decent one that fits perfectly and lasts...)


----------



## Katura (May 29, 2007)

I LOVE LINGERIE!!!

I swear...I love all of the lace and delicate nature of it all!

Even if I don't hugely expensive peices I still love the feeling of wearing something so classic and sexy under whatever I've got on.

And it's not hard on the eyes either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd love to get my hands on some AP stuff! gorgeous.


----------



## GreekChick (May 30, 2007)

I know!
In a magazine once, they were going around asking celebrities whether or not they would ever go commando, the same way Britney had. Donatella Versace replied something along the lines of "No, I love lingerie way too much." So true.


----------



## litlaur (May 30, 2007)

Personally, I feel like Victoria's Secret is overhyped. I generally dislike their sizing (I fit 34A or 32B in most other brands I've tried, yet I barely fill out a VS 32/34A), and the lingerie selection doesn't really catch my interest.

If it fits you well and makes you feel sexy, I think expensive lingerie is worth it..."expensive" is relative anyway.

To me, a well-constructed corset, especially one that is custom-made, is definitely worth the expense.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (May 31, 2007)

I've been to the AP store in San Fran and wasn't very impressed...but it was a while ago and I'm sure theyd have something to suit my tastes now! til then, I like to shop for luxury lingerie at nancymeyer.com

For me, I like to spend more on undergarments because I HATE the way cheaper stuff feels on my skin. Polyester teddy's and stuff are sooo itchy and hard. ick! but that's just me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to each their own. I know I have tons of cotton panties that I've picked up at those 3 for 25 bins!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 31, 2007)

i have to agree with misschievous
average price for a bra here is around $50 and its nice too all lace etc
i dont find AP stuff appealing and i could find a nicer bra for much cheaper


----------



## user79 (Jun 1, 2007)

I guess I'm just not a lingerie girl. I'd rather spend my money on other clothes. Plus, I only like plain black cotton stuff for underwear, and I'm not a big fan of lace stuff. Seriously, 95% of my underwear are plain, black cotton thongs. I don't know, maybe if I was really rich I'd splurge on something but right now I just have other priorities. I'm just too practical for sexy lingerie.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jun 1, 2007)

That's probably smart. Some of the most gorgeous lingerie, if you wear it as regular, daily stuff, is too texturized for my wardrobe.


----------



## little teaser (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_I've been to the AP store in San Fran and wasn't very impressed...but it was a while ago and I'm sure theyd have something to suit my tastes now! til then, I like to shop for luxury lingerie at nancymeyer.com

For me, I like to spend more on undergarments because I HATE the way cheaper stuff feels on my skin. Polyester teddy's and stuff are sooo itchy and hard. ick! but that's just me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to each their own. I know I have tons of cotton panties that I've picked up at those 3 for 25 bins!_

 
i agree, i suppose the diffrence beteween cheap and exspensive lingerie is the way it feels next to your skin... i hate cheap itchy lingerie


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 1, 2007)

If it itches, I can't can't can't wear it. I'll seriously be in the middle of a court date or church meeting or driving down the road and not be able to take it anymore, and, if necessary, excuse myself to take it off and stuff it in my purse so I can be comfortable and NOT ITCH. Itchy clothes make me fidget like no one's business.
Comfort is number ONE for me...and if I have to spend more money to have comfort, okay, if I can find something in the 'cheap' section for less money, even better, but if it's not comfortable, I don't care how pretty it is, i'm not wearing it.
Lingerie is gorgeous and sexy and that's great and all, and it's a fantastic boost to the self esteem, but if it's pretty and itches? There's NOTHING sexy about itching. Nothing. Nothing sexy about picking at yourself or fidgeting because your clothes are scratchy.
Pretty doesn't always mean sexy. 
Sexy isn't about clothes, it's about confidence. There was a girl at the gym last night, picking up her brother or son, I'm not sure which...anyway, she had on a tank top and board shorts and flip flops and she was freaking sexy as hell. Sleek ponytail, aviator shades, fantastic muscle tone, and wearing gym clothes...but literally no one in the gym could take their eyes off her...male or female. 
It was her carriage, not  the 89 dollar lacy bra she might have been hiding under the tank, and the 102 dollar thong she might have been wearing under her gym shorts. (I happen to know that she was wearing a sports bra and boy shorts under there but anyway...) 

My point is that clothes, underthings or over, don't define sexy. Our carriage and who we are defines sexy.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_ (I happen to know that she was wearing a sports bra and boy shorts under there but anyway...)_

 
LOL Shim... Peeking at her pantylines =p


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm not gonna lie. I'm as big a lech as any man you'll meet.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jun 1, 2007)

I think you can find cheap lingerie/underthings that feel wonderful against your skin.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm fairly certain you can...that's my point, it doesn't have to be expensive to be pretty and not itchy...


----------



## ruca_or_hina (Jun 1, 2007)

i almost hate you, because now i want it... all of it! (;
so pretty


----------



## janelovesyou (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow @ $900 for a bra!
I would by expensive lingerie if I had the funds (I don"t know about $900 though haha)


----------



## effloresce_ (Jun 2, 2007)

I love lingerie, but $900? That's a little crazy. I do spend on lingerie quite a bit for the simple reason that i really feel good when wearing it. Even if i'm buying boring nude t-shirt bras to wear under white shirts, it's gotta be comfortable. Generally, i find most cheap underwear (and even some expensive ones) to be uncomfortable, and that's just not worth it for something you wear all day.

I just don't really think $900 is worth it at all, and i'd probably be more worried about caring for it than actually enjoying the wearing...


----------



## macslut (Jun 4, 2007)

I love the sexy stuff, not the slutty stuff.  A nice pair of lace trimmed cotton panties and a demi bra is sexy.  I also love the idea of hose but can't seem to find any nice stuff out there.  I think wearing lingere should be second nature to women even if it has to be taught to them.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jun 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macslut* 

 
_I love the sexy stuff, not the slutty stuff.  A nice pair of lace trimmed cotton panties and a demi bra is sexy.  I also love the idea of hose but can't seem to find any nice stuff out there.  I think wearing lingere should be second nature to women even if it has to be taught to them._

 
What makes hosiery sexy is usually a garter belt. However, (believe it or not) Hot Topic carries some pretty sexy thigh highs and that kind of stuff.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jul 17, 2007)

ooh that's sooo pretty. I love lingerie. The Cookie set..omg I want


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 18, 2007)

I agree, to me nothing is sexier than a matching bra and panty set. For me, my size is rare(30G)- so my bras are expensive (i just paid 130 dollars for a gorgeous italian bra) Get me a matching panty and i have my own expensive lingerie


----------

